# Santa please!!



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

I want new flounder lights for next year, been pretty good too!!!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

*me to*

Getting me a 19 sundance after the first. Just got to deck it out for floundering. New lights and trolling motor. Already got my new generator. Just wish santa would bring some hps lights. MÉRRY CHRISTMAS EVERYBODY!!!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

flounderslayerman said:


> Getting me a 19 sundance after the first. Just got to deck it out for floundering. New lights and trolling motor. Already got my new generator. Just wish santa would bring some hps lights. MÉRRY CHRISTMAS EVERYBODY!!!


What are your plans, as far as a deck or railing to mount lights (like hps)? I've got a Sundance, but haven't got the setup figured out just yet.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

fish-n-fur the boat already has a front deck. It was my buddies small mullet boat. It has an all aluminum raised console so you sit up higher for spotting fish. I'm going to strip the boat and re-spray the enterior with either gel coat or awlgrip. As for the lights. I want hps but because of the cost I'll more than likely use halogen lights. I'm an aluminum fabricator at austal so when I figure out my light mounts I'll post some pics. They have to be removable because the boat is going to be used for all kinds of inshore fishing. And your question about a railing . No railing I don't like them. To me they get in the way but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

FlounderSlayer, I agree. I don't want to put rails up, and would like to make something light and detachable for similar reasons. I'm interested in seeing your plans/ideas. I've got 3 seat fixtures up front and use the center one for fishing and switch to the outer 2 for buddy gigging. If/when you come up with something light and detachable for lights I'm interested in hearing about it.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Sundance Skiff*

Couldn't resist getting in on this. I bought a Sundance just for floundering and best I've ever owned for it. The foam filled hull will float in spit and I got the 16 to manuver in and out of close docks. Here is what I did for lights and can be taken down in about 5 minutes. Two half inch stainless bolts and teflon washers to protect the gelcoat hold it in place. The bow mount was fabricated by Breeze Fabricators in Pensacola and works great. I'm running 3 400 watt HPS Hubbel lights and this pattern leaves no dark spot and lights up the world in about a 30 foot circle.Flonderslayerman I live right up the road and would be glad to help with your rigging.
Love My Sundance:thumbup:


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice setup Bamafan. Like the "easy-off" removal, and am planning the same, but the Sundance I have has a little different gunnel. Yep, love my Sundance too, along with the Honda 4 stroke and MinnKota tm. :thumbsup: I also put a swim ladder on the transom for the kids, gunnel hand railing with extra (removable) rod holders, and a fishing seat platform with removable post & seat on the stern area. 
I would like to put in some sort of grip to prevent deck slips when wet, as well as install a ladder on my trailar to get in/out of the boat when loading/unloading at the ramp...ANY IDEAS???


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Havn't had any problems with my deck and being slippery. Mine is textured and my deck has texture as well. I use my fender on my trailer for getting in and out . It is supported pretty well and I bought roadgrip fender covers that glued to them for footing, shown in pics.I bought the rubber fasteners on ebay to control my wiring and gigg holder and they are cheap and work perfectly. They cinch down as tight as you need them. Everything is attached to the cross beam and not to the boat.I use an Igloo cooler top and a 1 inch rubber pad to put my generator on. Keeps it dry and eliminates all vibration. I stow it right in front of the center console. I,ve swithed trolling motors to a Motorguide 24 volt(84 lb. thrust) and it is 10 times more efficient than the Kota 12 volt motor. I can get two all-nighters on the two 31 series batteries charge. Also added a dual pro two bank charger and only thought my batteries were charged before. This charger is awesome. Talk to Vernon at Fox's Trolling motors in Mobile AL and he will give you the straight scoop on whats good and whats junk.Sounds like were both planning for March to get here.


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

nice!! need a partner??????? haha


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

Enough about the boat. Where do I get me one of them tables??:thumbup:


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

*good and bad*

Well, I had to put getting the sundance on the back burner for a while. My youngest daughter is doing very well in school. This lead to her getting invited to study in Europe this summer and it's expensive. About 7 grand. Not being able to swing the boat is a bummer but her education and the chance at a great life experience is worth it. And Bama that's a sweet rig you got.


----------



## Fish Assassin (Sep 1, 2009)

Education over Flounder? Really [email protected]#$! Who does that?


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Still going to do a lot of giging just upgrading my rig yet.


----------

